# Hello from the SFO Bay Area



## Doyle (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi All,

I stumbled on this group after doing a few searches for info on Stage lighting. I am not in High School but work with a number of High Schoolers at our church in Cupertino. I am an electrical engineer by background working in Silicon Valley. I do most of the purchase and installation of the sound, video and lighting equipment for our church. The technical side of installation, wiring, loads etc along with Sound and Video come pretty easy to me but I struggle with color design, fixture placement and general lighting for bands and musicals that take place. I will probably just lurk and read the various threads until I can ask intelligent questions. Any tips on where to find more picture examples of lighting design would surely be appreciated.

...Doyle
Class of 63


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 8, 2003)

Welcome to the site Doyle!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you on behalf of ControlBooth.com!! Post any questions you may have, intelligent or not!! Lord knows that I have, myself, asked some pretty obvious questions on this very site! 

Hope to see you around the site often!!

-dvsDave


----------



## ship (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't hold back to only ask intelligent questions. If you want to know, nothing is a stupid question, only the one not asked. Also given the wealth of stupid things I have said, I would say it's a fairly well forgiving place.


----------



## DMXtools (Dec 9, 2003)

ship said:


> ... given the wealth of stupid things I have said, I would say it's a fairly well forgiving place.


Hear, hear! They even put up with me!

Welcome to an excellent resource.  

John


----------

